# Problems installing WICD and WPA_SUPPLICANT

## BinaryNation

So I'm trying to install WICD and WPA_SUPPLICANT but I'm getting an error when I try to install them and I'm not sure how to fix it.  Below is what I get when I try 'emerge wicd' and 'emerge net-wireless/wpa-supplicant'.

```
# emerge wicd

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant" has unmet requirements.

- net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.0-r2::gentoo USE="ap dbus eap-sim fasteap gnutls (multilib) p2p (-ps3) qt4 readline (-selinux) smartcard ssl wimax -wps" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    fasteap? ( !gnutls !ssl )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    fasteap? ( !gnutls !ssl ) smartcard? ( ssl )

(dependency required by "net-misc/wicd-1.7.2.4-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "wicd" [argument])
```

```
# emerge net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant" has unmet requirements.

- net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.0-r2::gentoo USE="ap dbus eap-sim fasteap gnutls (multilib) p2p (-ps3) qt4 readline (-selinux) smartcard ssl wimax -wps" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    fasteap? ( !gnutls !ssl )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    fasteap? ( !gnutls !ssl ) smartcard? ( ssl )

```

----------

## Tractor Girl

```
The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied: 

    fasteap? ( !gnutls !ssl )
```

It means that you cannot set both faststep ,gnutls and ssl flags at the same time. Disable faststep and it should work. If fact you probably don't need all those flags here. I have only ssl and readline for example. Also be aware that qt4 flag will install GUI for wpa_supplicant (I don't if you want it).

BTW why do you want both wpa_supplicant and wicd - they do the same stuff (wpa_supplicant is much more reliable imo)

----------

## BinaryNation

I guess I misunderstood the usage of the two, I was under the impression that WICD is used to access/find wireless networks and WPA_Supplicant is needed for WPA/WPA2 networks.  Also thank you.

----------

